# Riddle...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Several years ago, while having a CT scan, the operator told me this riddle to keep me occupied while having the test. I just remembered it the other day and thought I would share it with you. I have never known anyone to get the answer right. :w00t: 

_*PM*_ me your answer, along with an explanation of how you got your answer and the first person to answer correctly will win a prize. Please no guessing in this thread! :thumbsup: 

Here's the riddle...

Inside a library, there is a three volume set of books on a shelf. Each book is one inch thick (1/2 inch of pages and each cover is 1/4 inch thick, totaling 1 inch). If an inch worm were to eat from page one of volume one all the way through to the end of volume three, how many inches did he eat?

GOOD LUCK! Remember to PM me with your answer and explanation!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822895


> Several years ago, while having a CT scan, the operator told me this riddle to keep me occupied while having the test. I just remembered it the other day and thought I would share it with you. I have never known anyone to get the answer right. :w00t:
> 
> _*PM*_ me your answer, along with an explanation of how you got your answer and the first person to answer correctly will win a prize. Please no guessing in this thread! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You do realize that the answer to this can be found online....just saying :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 27 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822899


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822895





> Several years ago, while having a CT scan, the operator told me this riddle to keep me occupied while having the test. I just remembered it the other day and thought I would share it with you. I have never known anyone to get the answer right. :w00t:
> 
> _*PM*_ me your answer, along with an explanation of how you got your answer and the first person to answer correctly will win a prize. Please no guessing in this thread! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You do realize that the answer to this can be found online....just saying :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
ANYTHING can be found online now a days. If someone wants to "cheat" be my guest. The point is to THINK! :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 27 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822899


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822895





> Several years ago, while having a CT scan, the operator told me this riddle to keep me occupied while having the test. I just remembered it the other day and thought I would share it with you. I have never known anyone to get the answer right. :w00t:
> 
> _*PM*_ me your answer, along with an explanation of how you got your answer and the first person to answer correctly will win a prize. Please no guessing in this thread! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You do realize that the answer to this can be found online....just saying :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL !!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

the riddle online isn't the same as the one she posted anyway. 

L


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 27 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822903


> the riddle online isn't the same as the one she posted anyway.
> 
> L[/B]


But it's the same logic, you just have to re-do the math. Sorry, I don't mean to be a party pooper. Just want to make sure the winner is legit  I know the tried and true members here wouldn't cheat anyway.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 27 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822912


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 27 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822903





> the riddle online isn't the same as the one she posted anyway.
> 
> L[/B]


But it's the same logic, you just have to re-do the math. Sorry, I don't mean to be a party pooper. Just want to make sure the winner is legit  I know the tried and true members here wouldn't cheat anyway.
[/B][/QUOTE]
My philosophy with cheating is the cheater has to live with themselves! That's worse than getting the answer from the Internet!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I'm having fun with this!

My guess was....... He isn't eating "inches" he is eating "pages"!!! :smrofl:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 27 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822916


> Well I'm having fun with this!
> 
> My guess was....... He isn't eating "inches" he is eating "pages"!!! :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Marsha, your not supposed to say your answer in this thread, remember ?


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I do love ur answer though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 27 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822916


> Well I'm having fun with this!
> 
> My guess was....... He isn't eating "inches" he is eating "pages"!!! :smrofl:[/B]



Hahahaha! I like that answer, Marsha!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I pm'd her my answer and got the "boot"!!!!! She said to post it even though it was WRONG!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I never have any luck trying to look things up online. Can't find anything online. I'm technologically challenged that way.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 27 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822931


> I pm'd her my answer and got the "boot"!!!!! She said to post it even though it was WRONG!!! [/B]


I couldn't answer a riddle if my life depended on it, even when it's right in front of my face :biggrin: 
I think your guess was great!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Come on guys! No one has even guessed the right numerical answer, let alone figured out how they arrived at it! Here's a hint...picture the books on the shelf... :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822986


> Come on guys! No one has even guessed the right numerical answer, let alone figured out how they arrived at it! Here's a hint...picture the books on the shelf... :biggrin:[/B]


I have already done a problem like this at school, so I won't guess. I can't cheat.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 27 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822988


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822986





> Come on guys! No one has even guessed the right numerical answer, let alone figured out how they arrived at it! Here's a hint...picture the books on the shelf... :biggrin:[/B]


I have already done a problem like this at school, so I won't guess. I can't cheat.
[/B][/QUOTE]
If you think you know the answer, PM me and I'll tell you if you are right. 

I'm so excited for someone to figure it out. It will be one of those DUH! moments!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I really want to know the answer to this!! But I have to go to get in a min (its almost mid-night here)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Aug 27 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822999


> I really want to know the answer to this!! But I have to go to get in a min (its almost mid-night here) [/B]


"go to get"? :huh: 
I meant bed lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Let me bump this to the top for anyone who has not seen it. Also, here is another hint...

The answer is *NOT* 2 3/4...hope that helps some!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Nicole, I pmd you.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I totally think I got it now, but I'm sure I'm probably not the 1st person to PM you! lol


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just PM'd you but I've never been good at Math LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

*Congrats to LJSquishy! She got it right! WOO HOO!*

Now, do you guys want me to post the answer and how you figure it out or do you want to keep guessing?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Whatever happened to the inchworm measuring the marigolds. No! Now they have to ruin perfectly good books! :smhelp:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823162


> *Congrats to LJSquishy! She got it right! WOO HOO!*
> 
> Now, do you guys want me to post the answer and how you figure it out or do you want to keep guessing?[/B]


Congratulations, Lisa!!! 

I would have guessed ... 1 1/2 inches 

Or, 2 1/2 inches if he (it was a guy worm, I'm sure) ate the other covers, too.  

I can't wait to see what the real answer is!!!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823162


> *Congrats to LJSquishy! She got it right! WOO HOO!*
> 
> Now, do you guys want me to post the answer and how you figure it out or do you want to keep guessing?[/B]



:chili: artytime: :smilie_daumenpos: :yahoo: arty: :dancing banana: :Happy_Dance: :dothewave: :walklikeanegyptian: :woohoo2: :smartass: :cheer: :drinkup: :dancing banana: :you rock: :two thumbs up: :rochard: :celebrate - fireworks: :wavetowel2: :good post - perfect 10: :happy: :jackrabbitslims: 

:forgive me: GREAT JOB!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS LJSquishy!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 06:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823162


> *Congrats to LJSquishy! She got it right! WOO HOO!*
> 
> Now, do you guys want me to post the answer and how you figure it out or do you want to keep guessing?[/B]



well done! 
what was the answer?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know its already been answered correctly, but I PM'd my guess just in case I got it right (not likely) and anyone else still wants to have a go.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS LJSquishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823131


> Let me bump this to the top for anyone who has not seen it. Also, here is another hint...
> 
> *The answer is NOT 2 3/4.*..hope that helps some! [/B]


LOL I need to learn to READ .... disregard my PM! LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! My first guess was 2 3/4", which obviously was NOT right! LOL Then, I went and grabbed 3 books for a visual, where I got the answer right away.

Without just saying the answer, a HUGE hint is: Go get 3 books, and stand them up side by side on end (like you would see in a library). Focus on where page 1 is in Volume 1.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ yes that was what I did!! I know what you are talking about...I actually stepped away from the computer and glanced up at my husband's book shelf...LOL.....but perhaps my math was off? LOL

Can I send you my math?

btw i actually flipped open on volume to page 1 to "see" LOL!! I feel like my calculations might be off...Maybe we can compare our math?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 07:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823224


> ^^ yes that was what I did!! I know what you are talking about...I actually stepped away from the computer and glanced up at my husband's book shelf...LOL.....but perhaps my math was off? LOL
> 
> Can I send you my math?
> 
> btw i actually flipped open on volume to page 1 to "see" LOL!! I feel like my calculations might be off...Maybe we can compare our math?[/B]


Sure! Go aheand and send me your answer & math.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^

my inner nerd is coming through, i love comparing math! LOL!! thank you!! Sent!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Alice and I have been comparing our math, assumptions, and literal translations of words, and there appears to be TWO correct answers.  I really enjoyed this riddle!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I think I've got it....I drew a picture of three books in a row.....

I PM'd my answer....late, but I'm glad I've got it now.....I think.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 28 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823307


> Alice and I have been comparing our math, assumptions, and literal translations of words, and there appears to be TWO correct answers.  I really enjoyed this riddle![/B]


haha..I think this is fun too! I think theres a slight issue w/ the wording but maybe thats what makes it extra fun too!!  Thanks for discussing it with me!! :you rock: :heart:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am going to post the answer, scroll down if you want to know, otherwise you can keep PMing me...  
































The answer is 2 1/4. Yes, the inch worm ate all the way through both volumes two and three (that's the 2 inches) but when you put a book on a shelf the cover is actually on the right side! So he only ate the cover of volume one (1/4 inch).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmmm Coco......your riddle said he began at page 1 of vol 1.....so he ate 3/4" total for vol 1
he ate all the way thru vol 2 so he ate 1" total for vol 2
then your riddle said he ate to the end of vol 3....not that he ate through vol. 3 so he ate a total of 3/4" of vol 3

total he ate: 3/4" + 1" + 3/4" = 2.5"

Yeah I win! :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I HATE MATH :angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 28 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823370


> Ummmmm Coco......your riddle said he began at page 1 of vol 1.....so he ate 3/4" total for vol 1
> he ate all the way thru vol 2 so he ate 1" total for vol 2
> then your riddle said he ate to the end of vol 3....not that he ate through vol. 3 so he ate a total of 3/4" of vol 3
> 
> ...


Pat -- I 100% agree with you. Even after the explanation I don't understand why it isn't 2.5"


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

doesn't it depend on which way you line those three books up? 

If vol 1 is to the right of vol2, the worm would eat all the way through vol 1. But, if vol 1 is to the left of vol2, the worm would move towards the right, through the cover of vol 1, but not through the pages of vol 1.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

the reason why it is *NOT* 2.5" is b/c *the essence of this riddle is, when you look at the 3 volume of books on the shelf, Page 1 of a book is actually on its RIGHT side. That is actually the trick of this riddle. *

So here, envision this:

From left to right of the books on the shelf:

(Vol1 ) / (Vol 2) / (Vol 3)
last page- first page / last page- first page / last page- first page

So the correct math is this:

[1/4] + [1/4+[1/2]+1/4] + [1/4 +[1/2]+ 1/4] = 2 1/4

*

Notice the question said worm started on page 1 of vol 1. So since page 1 is on the right side, it is in reality the LAST PAGE. Hence he only ate 1/4 of Vol 1, Not 3/4. 

Again, CONGRATULATIONS to Lisa!!*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823463


> doesn't it depend on which way you line those three books up?[/B]


to be honest i thought of this too..hehehe.... i made an assumption that the book were lined up consequentially. It just didn't seem probable that the trick would be how the book lined up if you look at the other information provided in the riddle. I felt it was more probable that the trick was elsewhere.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LOL you guys are too funny and reading so much into it! I agree I should have reworded it, but I just typed it like I was told it. The point was more or less that page 1 is on the inside. LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823486


> LOL you guys are too funny and reading so much into it! I agree I should have reworded it, but I just typed it like I was told it. The point was more or less that page 1 is on the inside. LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:[/B]


OK -- I've got it, but only if volume 1 is on the left, volume 2 is in the middle and volume 3 is on the right.

If you reverse the order of the books (which is what I did) and have volume one on the right and volume 3 on the left, then the answer is 2.5"


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

_""OK -- I've got it, but only if volume 1 is on the left, volume 2 is in the middle and volume 3 is on the right.

If you reverse the order of the books (which is what I did) and have volume one on the right and volume 3 on the left, then the answer is 2.5"""_

---------

I think in every riddle, one usually has to make certain assumptions for it work. Riddles can not be spelled out 100% or else it is too obvious?

Since in the English and entire Western World, we all read /write from Left to Right (and so are arrangement of books on a shelf in a library) it is just a natural assumption that these books were too? There are no indication of anything contrary in the riddle, as usually it would be if something odd would be an issue.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

ahh i get it! lol makes sense! lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:shocked: OH, I get it! So drawing a picture of the books did me no good! LOL 

That was fun. I'm glad you finally posted the answer.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823499


> _""OK -- I've got it, but only if volume 1 is on the left, volume 2 is in the middle and volume 3 is on the right.
> 
> If you reverse the order of the books (which is what I did) and have volume one on the right and volume 3 on the left, then the answer is 2.5"""_
> 
> ...


Well -- I have been accused of being a little bit backwards. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Guess I was just trying to clarify in my own mind why I had gotten a different answer and why the answer was 2.25". So I finally got it. :smheat: I had the books placed backwards. :bysmilie:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

First of all there is no way that riddle would occupy my mind in a CAT scan. I would have to have pencil and paper. 

Next I still do not get the answer. In my weak defense I am spatially challenged. :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823624


> Well -- I have been accused of being a little bit backwards. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Guess I was just trying to clarify in my own mind why I had gotten a different answer and why the answer was 2.25". So I finally got it. :smheat: I had the books placed backwards. :bysmilie:[/B]


LOL!! Aww..Lynn, you are not! This riddle was very tricky! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 29 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823626


> First of all there is no way that riddle would occupy my mind in a CAT scan. I would have to have pencil and paper.
> 
> Next I still do not get the answer. In my weak defense I am spatially challenged. :brownbag:[/B]


Hee Hee....If you have books on a shelf, just stand facing it..and then pick up one book and see where page 1 is and where last page is. That was how I did it. Sort of like when you look into the mirror, your left side is actually your right side? Same logic. :biggrin: 


Nicole, if you have more riddles you should post them, it is fun!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824059


> Nicole, if you have more riddles you should post them, it is fun! [/B]


I have another one, but I am waiting until tomorrow to post it...seems like more people are on during the week.


----------

